
Ask HN: How to transition from Data Science to Cyber security? - methusala8
I am working as a Data Scientist for the past three years. I feel that the number of companies earning money through DS is limited and hence my career might hit the pavement soon ( I might be wrong here.).<p>Hence I want to transition into another Domain where Data Science skills can be helpful.<p>Would it be easier to transition from DS to Cyber-security? Which branch of Cyber-security would be easier to transition, if at all?<p>Anyone here who has made this journey, and can provide some advice?<p>Thanks
======
ktpsns
Interesting. My feeling was that data scientists are generally better educated
then cyber security personnel, on average. Many data scientists hold a PhD,
while a CS master degree is a typical degree of IT people.

May I ask what's your education background and where you want to go?

~~~
methusala8
I have a Masters in Statistics. In previous posts here, I have seen that cyber
security as a field is quite vast. I am looking for particular subsets within
this field where someone with a ML background can chip in. My hunch is that a
ML guy with this domain knowledge can add more value in a tech company.

